
Apple Just Gave Millions Of Users A Reason To Quit Their iPhones - R0BERTGLICK
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2020/03/16/apple-ios-13-iphone-cellular-data-problem-iphone-11-pro-max-u-iphone-xs-max-xr-update/
======
dev1n
Non-sensationalized title: "iPhones have a bug where 'Uninstalled apps' are
using a significant amount of data"

------
tpmx
[https://www.payetteforward.com/uninstalled-apps-using-
data-i...](https://www.payetteforward.com/uninstalled-apps-using-data-iphone-
no-theyre-not/)

> Uninstalled apps aren’t using data on your iPhone. “Uninstalled Apps” is the
> sum total amount of data that apps you’ve uninstalled from your iPhone have
> used since the last time you tapped Reset Statistics.

------
wlesieutre
Clickbait title much?

The story is that an iOS bug is burning through data allowances, with no sign
of a fix from Apple.

~~~
teilo
It's Forbes Tech Council crap. People pay Forbes an annual fee to become a
contributing editor, and put up crap articles under the Forbes brand. All the
resulting articles are click bait. Surprised this wasn't from Ewan Spencer.

------
Simulacra
This is FARK. There's a bug. It's fixable. No one is going to give up their
phone over a bug that is easily fixable. Come onnnn.

------
drcongo
Periodic reminder that most of Europe has unlimited, uncapped cellular data
plans for absolute peanuts. Mine is £15 per month and £10 for another
unlimited SIM in my iPad. Americans should be angry at their service providers
about this.

------
_red
Pretty worrying that the phone is sending "audio visual" data to unknown 3rd
parties and not tracking who / where / why.

Or do modern clown-world inhabitants think this is great?

------
jbob2000
It's a small bug, Apple will fix it. That is not a reason for "millions of
users to quit iphones", relax.

~~~
MockObject
A small bug that downloads enormous amounts of data?

~~~
mcphage
From the article:

> I checked iOS setting/cellular and saw an uninstalled app used 700-800MB. I
> closed the settings and reopened it and it was 900MB. The uninstalled app[s]
> used 1.2GB data in less than 5-6 minutes…

It _sounds_ like a reporting bug rather than a data consumption bug. I guess
I'd like to know if they saw those same #s from their cellular company?

~~~
0zymandiass
From the article, yes:

> I spoke with Verizon about the usage. They said it's getting categorized as
> audio and video streaming, but only because it's using network ports
> normally associated with those types of services.

~~~
mcphage
Thanks!

------
treve
What a terrible title. What happened to Forbes?

~~~
wlesieutre
"Opinions expressed by Forbes Contributors are their own."

Forbes lets a bunch of "contributors" publish under the Forbes brand. They're
coasting on the name having historically good connotations, but the
contributor articles are similar to what you might find on Medium.

